# free Henderson Bisping sig



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Whipped this up after re-watching that Hendo v Bisping fight last night...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

Down for the count....I like it.:happy04:


----------

